# Exo Terra warranty?



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

Is Exo Terra Digital Thermo-Hygrometer coming with any warranty? I have one that doesn’t work properly just after month. It shows 80% humidity and 5 minutes later just 40%. After small mist going up again and going crazy…


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

TJ.James said:


> Is Exo Terra Digital Thermo-Hygrometer coming with any warranty? I have one that doesn’t work properly just after month. It shows 80% humidity and 5 minutes later just 40%. After small mist going up again and going crazy…


If from us yes it does.


----------



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

It is like all of my equipment perfect. Thanks


----------

